# Photo op and sky dive



## quinn (Mar 5, 2013)

Dawg, Kdiddle, my wife and I are going sky diving in the end of may or first of June. I think it's in Rome, dawg is getting details to be added later. I just thought I would put it out there if anybody else would like to join. We'll call it the first annual Woody's bailout! It should be a good time!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 6, 2013)

Jumping out of a perfectly good plane. Just don't understand it.  Should be a good photo op though.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 6, 2013)

One is in Cartersville and one is in Thomaston.  Thomaston would be closer for Clyde and probably us as well.  I think my oldest son wants to go too!  Will check details as the time approaches.
"Bailout" sounds catchy!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2013)

No No:

I'll say a  for y'all!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 6, 2013)

"Bailout " Is far better than "Bounce " LOL


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 6, 2013)

Had a chance to go to jump school in the Army when i was in college.  I told them no im not jumping out of a perfectly good aircraft.  Needless to say i didnt go that route in the Army.  

Thanks for the offer


----------



## rip18 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ummmm - no thank you.  You can count me out of jumping out of a plane unless one of two things is involved: 1) an emergency necessitates it or 2) that is the only way to get to where some kind of neat animal lives to hunt or photograph...

Y'all have fun & get some neat pictures to share!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## quinn (Mar 7, 2013)

Either place sounds good to me dawg..... But one sounds closer to Berry and it should be baby deer time!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay - I hear what you are saying - we will work it out!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


>






quinn said:


> Either place sounds good to me dawg..... But one sounds closer to Berry and it should be baby deer time!



I ain't interested in jumping but I might be interested in meeting up w/ y'all @ Berry college!


----------



## quinn (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I ain't interested in jumping but I might be interested in meeting up w/ y'all @ Berry college!



Sounds good,but you should really think about jumping too!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

quinn said:


> Sounds good,but you should really think about jumping too!



You can  all you want but I still ain't jumping!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 8, 2013)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> "Bailout " Is far better than "Bounce " LOL



or "  splat " ....


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You can  all you want but I still ain't jumping!



You don't have to jump Christy! No No:

We could just push you out the door!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> or "  splat " ....



Come go with us Andy!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> You don't have to jump Christy! No No:
> 
> We could just push you out the door!


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 11, 2013)

Get a helmet cam for a 
VIDEOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo


----------



## carver (May 20, 2013)

quinn said:


> Dawg, Diddle, my wife and I are going sky diving in the end of may or first of June. I think it's in Rome, dawg is getting details to be added later. I just thought I would put it out there if anybody else would like to join. We'll call it the first annual Woody's bailout! It should be a good time!



Hi Quinn I've been outta touch for the week, any update? Can you take your camera on the jump?Good luck to all.I'll stay down here.Thanks anyway.


----------



## quinn (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey y'all! I've been having a rough time with things lately. Is there still interested parties?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 29, 2013)

Glad to see you back Quinn.  Nope not jumping out of plane though.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 29, 2013)

We lost Clyde to sticker-shock.  I'd still like to do it, but it would probably be sometime in August till I could schedule the time.  Maybe they will advertise some specials or coupons to help with the cost.  Keep an eye out Quinn.  Good to see you back!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2013)

Quinn,

Was this you a couple of weeks ago in Statesboro???

This was at the Statesboro Airport and this event was for the Fort Stewart Rangers "Lead The Way" FunRaiser Challenge.  It was continuous sky diving for several hours.  My Daughter took lots of photos of the participants and now she wants to skydive herself.  I am not sure that dear old Dad's heart can stand the worry though. 

There were lots of guys and gals jumping that day, and they have a fairly large group that jump most every weekend just for the thrill of it when weather permitting.  There were several tandem jumps that day as well.

I think that it would be a lot of fun but since it is not one of the things on my "bucket list", I think that I will stick to the ground areas instead.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Neat shots, Eagle Eye 444... 
I carefully reconsidered my stance on a recreational sky dive this morning as I got ready to respond to this post, and after that reconsideration - I still ain't going to do it!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2013)

rip18 said:


> Neat shots, Eagle Eye 444...
> I carefully reconsidered my stance on a recreational sky dive this morning as I got ready to respond to this post, and after that reconsideration - I still ain't going to do it!




Rip, I agree.  Why jump out of a perfectly good airplane???


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 2, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> We lost Clyde to sticker-shock.  I'd still like to do it, but it would probably be sometime in August till I could schedule the time.  Maybe they will advertise some specials or coupons to help with the cost.  Keep an eye out Quinn.  Good to see you back!



Yea ,I should have looked before I leaped ! 
    $250 as a base price ,err, I think I will put that money else where . SORRY guys ,I'm Out


----------

